# Convert an IFO video File



## Jeff B (May 26, 2004)

Hello,
I want to edit a video I made, using "Windows Movie Maker". The video was made on a "stand alone" DVD recorder, from a TV broadcast. I can only play the file by using WinDVD Player. The file name is: "Video_TS" and the extensions are: IFO, BUP & VOB. I cannot import into WMM. How can I convert the files so I can edit the footage? It seems odd that I cannot play above in real player, or Windows Media Player, or the Nero Player (just in WinDVD player).

Can anybody offer a solution?
Many Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

The .vob files are the ones your after, they are just glorified MPEG's. Sometimes just renaming them .mpeg will work but can have unpredictable results... Ty this, I haven't used it yet but the opther app that I know works well is not looked on very fondly here... 

http://www.videohelp.com/tools?tool=VOB2MPG

This will create MPEG's and is the exact file on the disc. From there you can reedit them or do what you want. FYI you can't create DVD's with Movie Maker. The only thing it's really good for is editing DV-AVI or creating WMV's.


----------



## Jeff B (May 26, 2004)

Thanks!
I just downloaded a trial version of "convertmovie 3.0". It does the converting to AVI or WMA, but the quality is poor and the Audio is not quite sync'd with the video. It's $29, which is fine, but I'd like a good copy!
Jeff


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

You don't need or want a converter, generally the less converting you do the better off you are. The files created by the above application are already DVD compliant so you don't have to convert anything. 

For authoring to disc try ulead Movie Maker, for some more advanced editing features and disc authoring try ulead video Studio. There's an option in the preferences for "do not convert complina files". Make sure it's checked.


----------



## Jeff B (May 26, 2004)

Thanks for the helpful info. I just want to edit or remove 2 minutes before I burn to DVD, I'll try "ulead".

JB


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Jeff B said:


> Thanks for the helpful info. I just want to edit or remove 2 minutes before I burn to DVD, I'll try "ulead".
> 
> JB


I'm pretty sure Movie Factory has a reauthor feature. You canimport the footage into it right from disc.


----------

